# Einladung zur RuM Tour am 18.07.2021 in Mömlingen



## tyerax (29. Juni 2021)

Es gelten die üblichen Hygienerichtlinien!

Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Grillstation für den Hunger nach der anspruchsvollen Tour.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch! Endlich wieder biken!!!

Weitere Info auf https://mtb-moemlingen.de

Viele Grüße

Euer

MTB Mömlingen


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juli 2021)

RUM - Mountainbike Tour "Rund um Mömlingen" -
					

Dein Bike-Event wartet auf dich. Die RUM-Tour in Mömlingen bietet dir die Auswahl zwischen zwei abwechslungsreichen Strecken, Spaß und Action.




					mtb-moemlingen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (16. Juli 2021)

Für alle die sich das ausfüllen am Sonntag sparen wollen.


Ach ja, wir haben für Euch bestes Bike Wetter bestellt!!!☀️☀️

Sehen wir uns am Sonntag?


----------



## SeeNachtigall (18. Juli 2021)

Fährt zufällig jemand auf dem Weg nach Mömlingen durch Michelstadt und kann mich und mein Radl mitnehmen?


----------

